
Instagram will now hide likes in 6 more countries - elorant
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/17/instagram-will-now-hide-likes-in-6-more-countries/
======
tmcronn
Using a points system is a great way to get users addicted to that dopamine
rush when using your app, though.

